

Science Exchange (YC S11) Raises $3M in Series A Financing - bmahmood
http://blog.scienceexchange.com/2013/04/science-exchange-series-a-financing/

======
rdl
Science Exchange is awesome -- I hope in a time of declining grant funding,
it's possible for researchers to use this to lower their costs and do the
same/more total research.

~~~
djkn0x
thanks (from a Science Exchange founder)! we also hope that the platform
provides an alternative mechanism for raising research funds as well. why
write a grant when you can perform an experiment/technique you're an expert at
for another scientist... and get paid for it? i think of it as bootstrapping
for science.

~~~
rdl
I'd love it if you could go into non-bio (I guess more electrical engineering)
-- what I'd like is test/reversing of hardware. This requires a fair bit of
equipment and expertise, depending on how small the item is. Reversing a PCB
is one thing; extracting keys from a chip is a $1mm lab and ~6h.

There are companies who do this already, but much harder to contract.

~~~
djkn0x
We're already working in some non-bio areas (particularly materials and
nanotechnology), but the plan is to expand our range of services to all
scientific disciplines. We've previously had some projects in physics and
engineering disciplines but, as you say, contracting is much less common in
these fields so it is harder to find qualified providers (at least for now).

------
kayhi
Congrats! I've had the pleasure of interacting with the Science Exchange team
over the last year and they are amazing folks. I'm excited to see what they do
next!

------
balanon
Congrats Ryan and team!

